# 2nd Greater DC - Blato - Va Slot Car Show



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

All Scales represented, Sunday March 25th 10 am - 2 pm at the Clarion Hotel,
Aberdeen, MD 21001. General admission $5 a person, Kids under 12 free.
Tables $25 each with 1 helper, setup begins a 8 am. Floor rights 8 am - 10 am
$20 each person.

Details and show flyer: http://www.bat-jet.com/slotshow.html


----------

